
Why Does the U.S. Army Own So Many Fossils? - sohkamyung
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/why-does-the-army-own-dinosaurs
======
snowwrestler
> Wankel’s T. Rex, also known as the “Nation’s T. Rex,” was on display in its
> home state of Montana at the Museum of the Rockies until 2014, when it was
> shipped in 16 crates in a custom FedEx truck to its new home at the
> Smithsonian National Museum of Natural History—after the museum had arranged
> a 50-year-loan with the Corps. In Montana, Wankel’s T. Rex was displayed in
> a death pose, its bones arranged to show visitors what actually emerged from
> the dirt. But at the Smithsonian, the tyrannosaurus will stand up for the
> first time, craned over a fossilized triceratops.

The new fossil hall at the Smithsonian is open now, so if you visit DC you can
come see this T-rex (along with a ton of other fossils).

------
OldHand2018
Semi-related: I recently watched the documentary Dinosaur 13 [1] about the
much larger T. Rex found in South Dakota and the legal battles surrounding it.
Very good (but very much one-sided). The movie has a scene that describes how
land ownership in the western US creates a very confusing situation in regards
to ownership of fossils.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dinosaur_13](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dinosaur_13)

------
olliej
That’s not a nice way to talk about the old generals. :D

------
ta93754829
they're called Generals

~~~
namibj
I expected obsolete vehicles. Because why would it be Archaeology?

~~~
WalterSear
They serve an important purpose:
[https://youtu.be/Fdjf4lMmiiI?t=9](https://youtu.be/Fdjf4lMmiiI?t=9)

